# Disposable nappies



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We use washable ones so I'm staggered when I have to buy some disposables for special occasions. Why are they so expensive, they're taking the piss aren't they?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

> Why are they so expensive, they're taking the piss aren't they?


 :lol: Well lets hope so.......


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> We use washable ones


Same here.

I agree, once you get used to not buying them you realise how expensive they are. I guess the same happens in reverse though - you just get used to the extra expense and forget about it. While the initial start up cost for washables may seem high it can't be long until they have paid for themselves.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Start getting the babies potty trained at 10 months and kiss their little butts goodbye to any source of nappys!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

And taking the shit the slimy green stuff,whats all tht about?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Washable ones!! YIKES.

You are so old fashioned. :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Washable ones!! YIKES.
> 
> You are so old fashioned. :roll:


As you dont have kids you arent qualified to comment!
:roll: 
Old fashioned, no! They are much better than disposable ones ! I used washable ones too when my kids were little. 
There is something so lovely about a washing line full of lovely white nappies blowing in the breeze......


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

My wife gives talks to pregnant people about the high cost, the waste and pollution produced by tons of baby shite wrapped up in a slow bio-degradable plastic cover.

Some disposable nappies can still provide a problem to the environment after the baby that used it has grown up gone bald and been buried!

Disposable nappies provide a major problem for the waste disposal industry. Ask yourself, 'Would I like my next house built on top of them?'

Washables are far better for your pocket and environment and when the little brats have grown out of them provide a good soft absorbent cloth for cleaning the car - after it has been washed (together with the nappy!).


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Washable ones!! YIKES.
> 
> You are so old fashioned. :roll:


Washable nappies are environmentally friendly Nick


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Washable ones!! YIKES.
> ...


I am sure about this. But the though of putting clothes in your washing machine with lots of shit is disgusting. Do you actually clean the excess shit before hand or do you just put them like this in the washing machine?

Also how can you save money when you will have to wash at least once daily to have a new supply and avoid them gettting smelly? Is electricity and detergents cheaper than buying them in first place?

You use more electricity so the power stations do pollute as well...did you count this pollution?

Finally detergents can irritate baby skins. The disposable nappies are designed to look after your baby's bum.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


LOL Oh Vlastan you need to have kids mate . You DO NOT wash these nappies in your washing machine! You can do it the old fashioned way via a bucket with boiling hot water and a stick to spin it with! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I need to have kids so I can stir their shit in a bucket full with boiling water? :lol: I will pass on this. :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

The main nappy is soft cloth and you place a thin tissue liner inside before use, that way all the faeces can easily be flushed away, leaving the main nappy realtively unsoiled. We wash ours in the washing machine. I think if you wash 30 at a time, with an efficient machine then it does save money. Another factor is that normal nappies are not very bio-degradable and have been said to need 100 years in a land fill site before rotting away.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I need to have kids so I can stir their shit in a bucket full with boiling water? :lol: I will pass on this. :wink:


Halcyon days V, halcyon days that one can only dream of.

Yours enviously,

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I need to have kids so I can stir their shit in a bucket full with boiling water? :lol: I will pass on this. :wink:
> ...


LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

it made me think actually - here in Belgium they have a seperate bag/bin for recycling everything - I am surprised there is not a brown bin for recyling all of the disposable nappies 

(Last bin count was at 6 different types)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> My wife gives talks to pregnant people about the high cost, the waste and pollution produced by tons of baby shite wrapped up in a slow bio-degradable plastic cover.
> 
> Some disposable nappies can still provide a problem to the environment after the baby that used it has grown up gone bald and been buried!
> 
> ...


This is a long bugbear of mine.

I had heard that every single disposable nappy ever made and used is _still_ in existence. Incineration releases too many toxins and the landfills are rammed with the bloody things.

Vile, selfish and inconsiderate parenting.


----------



## Heffs2 (Sep 30, 2002)

You can now get bio-degradable disposables. I think saisbury/ tesco do their own brand.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Guy said:


> My wife gives talks to pregnant people about the high cost, the waste and pollution produced by tons of baby shite wrapped up in a slow bio-degradable plastic cover.
> 
> Some disposable nappies can still provide a problem to the environment after the baby that used it has grown up gone bald and been buried!
> 
> ...


Guy - are we both married to the same woman?  :wink:

Sounds unnervingly as though we might be!
(mine even started doing a washable nappy loan service...) Dave Angel eco-warrier anyone?

Not much of an inheritance for future generations is it - a world chock-a-block with non-degrading plastics and excerment... :evil:

BTW - Waitrose (and Sainsbury's) both stock the "slightly kinder to the environment" Nature brand (I think the name is a bit misleading tho) series which are modestly more biodegradable than the truely horrid plastic ones :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> when I have to buy some disposables for special occasions.


Care to enlighten us Mr Bailey?????

I am now picturing the only queer in the vilaage from Little Britain wearing disposable nappies. Is this you, one & the same. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Keeps the pavements clean.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is a lot of this born (pardon the pun) out of ignorance though?

I had no idea how bad disposable were, and would probably have used them blissfully unaware of the damage they cause.

Now, when I use them, at least I'll know. :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

jonno said:


> Guy - are we both married to the same woman?  :wink:
> 
> Sounds unnervingly as though we might be!
> (mine even started doing a washable nappy loan service...) Dave Angel eco-warrier anyone?
> ...


We hadn't thought of the 2nd hand/used/lovingly pre-owned nappy market :idea: LOL

Although we can supply breast feeding cushions, a must for the newly nursing mother... . Double stiched with the outer cover removable for washing, blah blah, blah... 

As for the â€˜slightly kinder to the environmentâ€™ variety of nappy, I haven't looked into them  - IMHO they will probably last 85 years instead of 100! Plastic lined nappies do not degrade at the same rate as natural fabrics. The faeces in a towelling nappy is normally flushed away into the sewage system but that in a disposable nappy goes to the rubbish bin â€" normally wrapped in a further plastic bag to keep the bin clean and stop the smell - then it will go onto land fill.


----------



## Heffs2 (Sep 30, 2002)

Apparently no difference between disposable or cloth nappies.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4559665.stm


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Start getting the babies potty trained at 10 months and kiss their little butts goodbye to any source of nappys!


HOW we are at 2yr and she wont piss in the pot... she seems aware of poopoo but not enough to say before its too late !


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Heffs2
Read the story behind the headlines. Don't just look at the BIG WORDS that you would like to read.

Jonaff
Look at any of the societies that doesn't use nappies and ask yourself why a so called backward culture is so much further on.

bye-bye


----------



## Heffs2 (Sep 30, 2002)

Guy said:


> Heffs2
> Read the story behind the headlines. Don't just look at the BIG WORDS that you would like to read.
> 
> bye-bye


erm, thanks for that. Funnily enough I did read the story and thought I would post the link to allow others to do the same. Perhaps I should have used BIG WORDS to clarify this.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why is it when birds peck a dustbin sack all the contents of a pooey nappy come out and the birds eat it! Ewwwww YUK! That is sooooo gross! This is what happened with my neighbours dustbin sacks across the road on Tuesday!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

7 months since I first started this thread and not much has changed except she's learnt to say "shit" and "piss" now so we know what she's going to do


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh waw! What a beautiful picture Mike  . I'll come and babysit for you when you need someone if you like!   She will say 'old wrinkly' before you know it  :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Oh waw! What a beautiful picture Mike  . I'll come and babysit for you when you need someone if you like!   She will say 'old wrinkly' before you know it  :wink:


You don't get many threads where you can showcase your kid pics so I couldn't resist


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I know what you mean. I have trouble working out the pixel size to be able to put a picture up!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> she's learnt to say "shit" and "piss" now so we know what she's going to do


Please tell me you are joking?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet he's not joking! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just found this :-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4562613.stm


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > she's learnt to say "shit" and "piss" now so we know what she's going to do
> ...


Joking, what do you mean?


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Time Team 2500, I;d like to see Tony Robinson's face & the over enthusiastic relic of a CC Archealogist get excited (or at least try) over the 500 yr old disposable complete with it's unique contents...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Marque said:


> Time Team 2500, I;d like to see Tony Robinson's face & the over enthusiastic relic of a CC Archealogist get excited (or at least try) over the 500 yr old disposable complete with it's unique contents...


Tony Robinson would be one of the fossilised relics by then


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> The main nappy is soft cloth and you place a thin tissue liner inside before use, that way all the faeces can easily be flushed away, leaving the main nappy realtively unsoiled. We wash ours in the washing machine. I think if you wash 30 at a time, with an efficient machine then it does save money. Another factor is that normal nappies are not very bio-degradable and have been said to need 100 years in a land fill site before rotting away.


Hats off to JD. Admirable approach. 

Apparently every disposable nappy every made is still out there somewhere in a landfill site. Incineration not an option because of all the toxins given off.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

how do they know that it takes 100 years to degrade when they haven't even existed for that long?

PS who will dig up a landfill site before 100 years anyway?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> how do they know that it takes 100 years to degrade when they haven't even existed for that long?
> 
> PS who will dig up a landfill site before 100 years anyway?


I think its called extrapolation. :wink:


----------



## Heffs2 (Sep 30, 2002)

Apparently, 86.45% of statistics are made up.


----------

